# [V]erkaufe Spielesammlung aus den 90er und frühen 2000er Jahren (alle in geöffneter OVP)



## Dendin79 (7. Mai 2012)

*[V]erkaufe Spielesammlung aus den 90er und frühen 2000er Jahren (alle in geöffneter OVP)*

Liebe Zockergemeinde,

ich löse grade meine PC-Games-Sammlung auf und habe folgende Schätzchen (alle im Originalpappkarton) abzugeben. 

FIFA 96, FIFA 97, FIFA 98 RTWC, Frankreich – Die Fußball WM, FIFA 99, FIFA 2000, EURO 2000, FIFA 2001, FIFA 2003
NHL 95, NHL 96, NHL 98, NHL 99, NHL 2001, NHL 2004
NBA Live 97, NBA Live 98
Anstoß 2 Gold Edition
Bundesliga Manager 97
F1 2000
Grand Prix Legends
Grand Prix 2
Grand Prix 3
F1 Racing Championship
F1 Racing Simulation
Racing Simulation 2 
Pro 18 World Tour Golf
Roland Garross 2000 French Open
Midtown Madness
Lego Creator Constructive
Tomb Raider III

Wer Interesse hat, meldet sich am besten via PM mit einem Preisvorschlag bei mir. (Standort ist Bergisch Gladbach/Köln). Vielleicht finden sich ja Sammler oder Liebhaber, die den Schätzchen ein neues Heim geben wollen. 


So long!

Dendin79


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Wie sehen denn die Original Papp Kartons aus?  Foto (s) wäre auch mal ganz nett.
Bin Liebhaber von älteren Games und da fehlen mir noch so einige Titel. Muss aber komplett sein (Inhalt) und die CDs noch installierbar sein.
Eine ca. Preisvorstellung deinerseits wäre auch mal ganz gut.


----------



## Dendin79 (10. Mai 2012)

Die Kartons sind alle noch gut in Schuss und komplett. Habe die CDs noch nicht wieder installiert, aber keine weist mehr als die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren auf. Werde am Wochenende mal Fotos machen. Über einzelne Preise können wir dann immer noch verhandeln. Woran hättest du denn evtl Interesse?


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2012)

Eventuell daran

F1 2000
Grand Prix Legends
Grand Prix 2
Grand Prix 3
F1 Racing Championship
F1 Racing Simulation
Racing Simulation 2 
Pro 18 World Tour Golf

aber lass dir Zeit. Diesen Monat ist bei uns noch 2 mal fetter Flohmarkt.


----------



## Dendin79 (13. Mai 2012)

So. Hier sind ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (13. Mai 2012)

Jo sieht ja alles noch ziemlich Top aus auf den Bildern.


----------



## Crysisheld (14. Mai 2012)

Wow da ist wohl jemand ein echter NHL Fan  Was möchtest du für die ganzen NHL Spiele haben - mit Packung und Versand versteht sich


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Mai 2012)

*tze* Bestimmt ein Fußballspieler!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2012)

Hach ja... Die guten alten Pappschachteln. Da denkt man gerne an die alte Zeit zurück. Musste die letzten Verpackungen beim jüngsten Keller-Ausmisten rausschmeissen. Haben zuviel Platz weggenommen, und da in 2 Monaten ein Umzug ansteht, war es schon nötig leere und nicht nutzbare Kartons zu entsorgen.


----------



## Dendin79 (3. Juni 2012)

So. Ich zieh den Thread noch mal hoch. Die Spiele sind allesamt noch zu haben. Wenn also eurerseits Interesse bestehen sollte, freue ich mich über eine PM.


----------

